# Is there a good tracking app out there?



## sluggish (Aug 15, 2010)

Here is my query. I have over 500 residential properties that I look after with tractors and blowers. My problem is that when I have new employees or have to put someone on a route they are not familiar with, they tend to 'miss' driveways. This makes me look bad and also means I have to go take care of them after the fact when the drivers have all gone home. When I can, I drive around while they are working and double check on all driveways, but it still means I have to get them t come back before they go home and finish the missed driveways.This is obviously not efficient. 

I have tried making detailed lists that should be checked off, bonuses for not missing driveways(doing your job), etc, but still haven't solved it.

I am thinking that there must be an app or program out there that someone has used with success. If I had a tablet in each machine with the entire route on the screen with addresses lit up as to what is next, and then they just tap the screen when finished that driveway and it changes colour to show it's been completed. If it shows in real time, I can view any route from my mobile device and see if it's been done and when.

Anybody used something like this and how did you like it, and what is it called so I can look into it. Thanks.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

bump up...something good has to be out there???


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

sluggish said:


> Here is my query. I have over 500 residential properties that I look after with tractors and blowers. My problem is that when I have new employees or have to put someone on a route they are not familiar with, they tend to 'miss' driveways. This makes me look bad and also means I have to go take care of them after the fact when the drivers have all gone home. When I can, I drive around while they are working and double check on all driveways, but it still means I have to get them t come back before they go home and finish the missed driveways.This is obviously not efficient.
> 
> I have tried making detailed lists that should be checked off, bonuses for not missing driveways(doing your job), etc, but still haven't solved it.
> 
> ...


I have this exact setup this year and its freakin awesome. Nothing missed easy to navigate routes with gps and location tracking and chat and invoices created on the fly. I could explain how to do it but it was alot of work. Took me about a year and a half to setup.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Jaynen said:


> I have this exact setup this year and its freakin awesome. Nothing missed easy to navigate routes with gps and location tracking and chat and invoices created on the fly. I could explain how to do it but it was alot of work. Took me about a year and a half to setup.


did you create an app?


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

EGLC said:


> did you create an app?


Ya pretty much. I created a php website and linked it to a mysql database which i then linked to ms access. I just pay for webhostng which is 50 bucks a year and got ms office for 10 bucks when i was a student lol.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Here is a screen shot of the tablet of what the employee sees. Clicking the address loads it in google maps. Clicking job # shows details gor the property. Clicking add visit allows a line to be added to the invoice. Lights up green when the visit gets added. You can select which vehicle which is nice cuz i can select other vehicles to see how much they got done and vise versa.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Jaynen said:


> Here is a screen shot of the tablet of what the employee sees. Clicking the address loads it in google maps. Clicking job # shows details gor the property. Clicking add visit allows a line to be added to the invoice. Lights up green when the visit gets added. You can select which vehicle which is nice cuz i can select other vehicles to see how much they got done and vise versa.
> 
> View attachment 176129


that is very cool and well done. did a quick google search and found a ton of apps....filled out for some free demo's looking forward to see if they can modify and tweak to fit our industry better. will circle back


----------



## C.green (Oct 29, 2017)

I used to work for a company who used and still uses service auto pilot. All your employees have smartphones and this company makes an app. You can upload routes, keeps track of time both employee and service and it also tells you on gps if they are done or still on location. Ive used it and only in employee mode but heard great stuff about it from office staff. Look into it maybe it can help you.


----------

